# Companies not accepting AAPC credentials



## slbenton (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but several companies I have applied to are not accepting my CPC credential through AAPC. One example is the company HRAA. They list their jobs on the AAPC website but do not accept my CPC credential. I was told I did not qualify. They accept AHIMA credentials. I am finding this more often than not and it is truly frustrating.


----------



## S_Williams (Feb 5, 2014)

*I've seen this too*

When I was initially job searching, I did see a lot of this. Mostly with inpatient facilities or outsourced coding of inpatient records. Two of the AHIMA credentials- RHIT & RHIA have actual degree requirements, so I wonder if that makes some employers feel more comfortable. Having a CPC +1 year of coding expereince is enough to qualify for the CCS through AHIMA, so I may take their test also just to cover all my bases. If it makes you feel any better, the position I have now asked specifically for a CPC! I think a lot depends on the credentials of the company management and what type of records you will be dealing with.


----------



## Lisa.Draper@imail.org (Feb 5, 2014)

My current position required me to have my CPC. I just passed the test, and upon research have noticed the hospital I work for is hiring based on AHIMA credentials. I am quite frustrated myself, and Googled around to see if anyone else has noticed this. Not exactly happy to fall upon this post.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 5, 2014)

The CPC certification prepares you to code for physician services. Unless the hospitals that you are applying to have employed physicians, it's unlikely that the job specifications of the hospitals you're looking at meet the skill set that a CPC has. In other words, hospitals need coders who can abstract diagnosis codes and calculate the DRG--although much of it is done by encoders, there is still a huge learning curve with regards to sequencing, the understanding of pathophysiology, identifying POA and hospital-acquired conditions as well as knowing how to phrase a query, how to code ICD-9 procedures and have memorized the AHA Coding Clinic (for the last 30 years) front and back. Those coders are responsible for hundreds of thousands (if not millions) in charges every day. I've been a coder for many years, and I wouldn't even attempt to sell myself as an inpatient coder.

Another consideration: most coding managers (I'm the exception) are certified by AHIMA. So they tend to only want to hire AHIMA-certified coders, probably because they are comfortable with that certification, but also because it's facility-specific. However, some hospitals will hire a CPC-H for outpatient coding, and those that employ physicians often want to employ CPCs. You have to look for the job that your credential prepares you for. A CPC does not prepare you to be an inpatient facility coder.

I will mention, however, that a degree is strongly recommended. If you don't have at least an AS or AA, you're probably going to be overlooked, particularly for jobs in a large organization. I rarely hire anyone with only a HS education, because besides having coding skills,coders really need to be able to communicate at a college level.

If you want to work at a hospital that employs physicians, you may have to start in billing, registration, scheduling, medical records, reception or unit coordinator. Then you can see about getting into the coding department and working your way up through training. However, you probably won't be able to get a job as an inpatient coder without an AHIMA certification and several years' experience.

Rather than be discouraged, I'd encourage you to look for employment as a *physician* coder. It's what you've trained to do..and trying to find work as another kind of coder is going to be difficult. After all, a urologist is not going to look for a job as a gastroenterologist. Good luck.


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 5, 2014)

I fully agree with Pam here.  I am working remotely doing HCC coding and most of the companies I am applying with for coding (mostly inpatient and even outpatient) want the AHIMA credentials.  I have had several recruiters tell me to contact them again after I have passed the RHIT.

Since I have my Associate's, I scheduled the RHIT exam in April.  Many doors will open once you have an AHIMA credential, especially if you want to work in inpatient coding.


----------



## sheardmd (Feb 5, 2014)

I couldn't agree more Pam.  Three or four months ago I decided that I wanted to look for a part-time remote coding job to supplement my full-time coding job.  The jobs that I wasn't qualified for (Inpt coder jobs) were asking for AHIMA credentials, but I did not find any jobs that I was actually qualified to do that were asking for AHIMA credentials instead of AAPC credentials.  

I will say that when seeking this job that it took quite a few no's and one failed entrance test (that had DRG and inpt coding on it) before I found a job that worked for me.  I will also say that quite a lot of research is required to find companies that are hiring or typically hire for remote coding positions and I sent every one that I had heard of and I was qualified to do a resume.  

I am happy to report that my hard work and careful research paid off and I have a great part-time remote coding position that is working very well for me!


----------



## rtregellas (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for the post. It's good to know that since the CPC centers on physicians, that if we want to code in other areas, we either specialize in those areas or consider other organizations like AHIMA, etc.

Richard Tregellas, CPC-A, VCP5


----------

